
Is TravelMap an app? Yes, it's a web app - clementmas
https://travelmap.net/blog/is-travelmap-an-app
======
clementmas
Hey guys, I'm the founder of TravelMap.net. I built it as a PWA but if it's
not in the Play/App Store, I feel like people don't value it the same way.
What's your take on this?

